# Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?



## watzmann2009 (10. August 2011)

*Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Servus liebe Forumgemeinde!
Ich benötige mal wieder die Fachkompetenz hier aus dem Forum, weiss aber jetzt nicht so richtig, in welche Rubrik so ein Thema eigentlich hingehört!
Bei einem "Stammtischgespräch" kam es zu einer Frage, nämlich das schon bereits oben erwähnte:
Laufen AMD/ATI GraKas besser auf Boards mit AMD-Chipsatz und AMD CPU, respektive das selbige bei Nvidia mit Intel Chipsatz und 
Intel CPU oder ist das doch "egal"?
Ich konnte die Frage weder am Stammtisch, noch für mich beantworten!
Würde mich über eine Beantwortung dieser Frage aus dem Forum freuen!

Grüße aus den Alpen

watzmann2009


----------



## TerrorTomato (10. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Nö, alle Laufen gleich gut. Ist natürlich auch von der Leistung der CPU abhänging. ansonsten laufen sie, chipsatzunabhäng, gleichgut. Es gab lediglich mal eine Chipsatzreihe von Nvidia, ("nForce-serie") wo ATi-Karten aufgrund eines "Bug's" (Its no a bug, its a feature ) langsamer liefen...


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Ja, es gibt keine Nachteile, wenn eine Nvidia-Graka auf einem AMD-Board ist oder umgekehrt. Es kann nur je nach Chipsatz sein, dass zB ein Nvidia-Chipsatz kein Crossfire beherrscht und ein AMD-Chipsatz kein SLI beherrscht, also wenn man zwei Grafikkarten parallel betreiben will.


----------



## 45thFuchs (10. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Heutzutage sind die unterschieder wenn man nicht gerade auf benchmarks und fraps schaut meistens in einer preisklasse sowieso fast gleichauf,ich würd vor allem auf gute cdbrenner ,ssdspeicher,und leise aber effiziente gehäusekühlung setzen als mir beim markenvergleich zu sehr gedanken zu machen.


----------



## spionkaese (10. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Wobei bei mir mal ne AMD Graka auf nem nvidia chipsatz nicht laufen wollte ^^
Ich weiss nicht obs wirklich am Chipsatz lag, aber mit nem neuen Board hats funktioniert.


----------



## MrPimkie (12. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Habe eine NVidea Grafikkarte und ein AMD Prozessor läuft eigentlich alles ohne Probleme. Is zwar nen bisl komisch weil er Catalist mit installiert aber nur wegend dem Prozessor.


----------



## Crenshaw (12. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Aber kann man nicht wenn ein AMD Prozzessor und eine AMD Grafikkarte zusammen irgendwelche speziellen Features nutzen?


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Mir sind keine Features bekannt, die eine AMD-Karte nur nutzen kann, wenn auch eine AMD-CPU mit dabei ist. Oder eine Nvidia-Karte nur dann, wenn ein nvidia-Board benutzt wird.

Was Du vielleicht meinst ist die hybrid-Technik: bei manchen Mainboards mit AMD-onboardgrafik kannst Du die onboard-Grafikkarte zusätzlich zu einer AMD-Grafikkarte benutzen und hast damit sozusagen ein kleines Crossfire, damit kriegst Du einen kleinen Leistungsschub. Das bringt allerdings kaum was und kann dann trotzdem Microruckler verursachen, so dass das an sich kaum jemand nutzt.

Aber dass eine CPU oder Grafikkarte langsamer läuft nur weil Chipsatz/CPU von einem anderen Hersteller ist, gibt es an sich nicht.


----------



## FrankoSturm (12. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

völlig egal


----------



## Harry70 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Ich betreibe auch eine Nvidea Karte auf einem AMD Board mit AMD CPU ohne Problehme läut alles bestens.


----------



## Harry70 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*



MrPimkie schrieb:


> Habe eine NVidea Grafikkarte und ein AMD Prozessor läuft eigentlich alles ohne Probleme. Is zwar nen bisl komisch weil er Catalist mit installiert aber nur wegend dem Prozessor.


 
Catalist brauchst du nicht instaliren CPU Treiber gibt es auch unter Win7.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Bei mir läuft auch eine GTX 260 sowie ein AMD Phenom II, alles Problemlos.

AMD wirbt jedoch mit "VISION Technology" und weist auf ein System mit AMD Prozessor in verbindung mit einer AMD Radeon hin. Link

Ich denke das ist aber nur Werbung für eigene Produkte, in der Praxis hat man dadurch wohl keine Vorteile.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Es gibt wie schon erwähnt keine Vor und Nachteile 
Aber als langlebiger AMD-Besitzer ist es für (mich) so das AMD und AMD einfach zusammen gehören so wie Nvidia und Intel!
Aber das ist bei nem AMD-Fanboy ja klar oder 

Aber auch ich werde nächste Woche einen intel verbauen mit einem AMD Crossfire-Gespann  Bin aber erlich gespannt wie das läuft etc. 


LG streetjumper16


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Ich bin ein großer Fan von AMD und Nvidia. Ein Intelprozessor wird es in meinem System nie geben, eine AMD Grafikkarte eventuell, mal sehen. Ich hatte bisher nur Nvidia. Außerdem glaube ich, wenn man sich einmal an ein Produkt gewöhnt hat, ist es schwer umzusteigen auf ein anderes (Kopfsache). Es gibt ja jetzt auch schon Lösungen bei dem man AMD und Nvidia Grafikkarten zusammen im Verbund betreiben kann. Wenn das richtig ausgereift ist, wäre das eventuel auch eine option für mich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein großer Fan von AMD und Nvidia. Ein Intelprozessor wird es in meinem System nie geben, eine AMD Grafikkarte eventuell, mal sehen. Ich hatte bisher nur Nvidia. Außerdem glaube ich, wenn man sich einmal an ein Produkt gewöhnt hat, ist es schwer umzusteigen auf ein anderes (Kopfsache). Es gibt ja jetzt auch schon Lösungen bei dem man AMD und Nvidia Grafikkarten zusammen im Verbund betreiben kann. Wenn das richtig ausgereift ist, wäre das eventuel auch eine option für mich.




Ich bin da denke ich noch ein größerer Fan
Aber ich wollte aufrüsten und da ich keine Lust mehr habe auf Bulldozer zu warten muss eben ein 2600k her! Aber mir kommt keine Nvidia in den Rechner  Genau das gegenteil von dir

Das mit dem Gewöhnen ist (die) Sache! Deshalb war ich selbst nie im Stande auf Intel zu wechseln und bin somit zu einem Fanboy geworden  Und jetzt werde ich eine Intel CPU haben als AMD Fanboy 

Das mit dem LucyChip (oder wie auch immer man den nennt) ist einfach nicht ausgereift! Da gibt es nur Probleme und wenn AMD zusammen mit Nvidia dann nur um PhysX nutzen zu können 


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Ich finde die Preise von Intel recht hoch, wenn man bedenkt was für Leistungsstarke Chips AMD für den selben Preis anbietet. Der Bulldozer wird mein nächster Prozessor sein, das steht schon fest. Allerdings muss ich mein Board dann auch wechseln (zwecks AM3+). Eine Nvidia Grafikkarte wird es auch wieder sein, soviel weiß ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*



watzmann2009 schrieb:


> Servus liebe Forumgemeinde!
> Ich benötige mal wieder die Fachkompetenz hier aus dem Forum, weiss aber jetzt nicht so richtig, in welche Rubrik so ein Thema eigentlich hingehört!
> Bei einem "Stammtischgespräch" kam es zu einer Frage, nämlich das schon bereits oben erwähnte:
> Laufen AMD/ATI GraKas besser auf Boards mit AMD-Chipsatz und AMD CPU, respektive das selbige bei Nvidia mit Intel Chipsatz und
> Intel CPU oder ist das doch "egal"?


 
Erst mal hat Nvidia absolut gar nichts mit Intel am Hut, beides sind eigenständige Unternehmen und Nvidia ist sehr daran interessiert, dass ihre Produkte sowohl bei dem einen Hersteller laufen als auch bei dem anderen.
Des weiteren werden Mainboards nach bestimmten Standards gefertigt, sie unterliegen Richtlinien, die eingehalten werden, wie dem ATX Standard, dem PCIe Standard, usw. Daher ist es völlig unlogisch anzunehmen, dass AMD seine Grafikkarte so produziert, dass sie besser auf AMD Chipsätzen laufen, denn das würde für AMD bedeuten, dass sie einen Großteil des Marktes nicht bedienen wollen, da Intel nun mal deutlich mehr Marktanteile hat als AMD. Daher wäre AMD sogar eher daran interessiert, dass AMD Karten sehr gut auf Intel System laufen, damit diese gekauft werden.

Im Klartext: Daran ist absolut nichts dran, alles Unsinn, von irgendwelchen Fanboys in die Welt gesetzt.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Wow, das ist doch mal ne Antwort...

AMD Grafikkarten laufen natürlich auch auf Intelboards und anders herum, aber AMD macht z.B. mit o.g. "VISION Technology" Werbung in eigener Sache, um käufer eines AMD Prozessors auch eine AMD Grafikkarte ans Herz zu legen.


----------



## Lolm@n (13. August 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei bei mir mal ne AMD Graka auf nem nvidia chipsatz nicht laufen wollte ^^
> Ich weiss nicht obs wirklich am Chipsatz lag, aber mit nem neuen Board hats funktioniert.



Bei mir läuft eine 5870 auf nem am2+ nforce board ohne probleme


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erst mal hat Nvidia absolut gar nichts mit Intel am Hut, beides sind eigenständige Unternehmen und Nvidia ist sehr daran interessiert, dass ihre Produkte sowohl bei dem einen Hersteller laufen als auch bei dem anderen.
> Des weiteren werden Mainboards nach bestimmten Standards gefertigt, sie unterliegen Richtlinien, die eingehalten werden, wie dem ATX Standard, dem PCIe Standard, usw. Daher ist es völlig unlogisch anzunehmen, dass AMD seine Grafikkarte so produziert, dass sie besser auf AMD Chipsätzen laufen, denn das würde für AMD bedeuten, dass sie einen Großteil des Marktes nicht bedienen wollen, da Intel nun mal deutlich mehr Marktanteile hat als AMD. Daher wäre AMD sogar eher daran interessiert, dass AMD Karten sehr gut auf Intel System laufen, damit diese gekauft werden.
> 
> Im Klartext: Daran ist absolut nichts dran, alles Unsinn, von irgendwelchen Fanboys in die Welt gesetzt.




Das sagt Quanti der Spammgott 
Aber hast Recht  Fanboys sind ja sooo böse


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das sagt Quanti der Spammgott
> Aber hast Recht  Fanboys sind ja sooo böse


 
Na ja, AMD Karten sind halt beschissen, laufen überhaupt nicht, egal ob AMD oder Intel. 
Nvidia Karten laufen immerhin, das merkt man daran, dass die Treiber nicht richtig gehen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, AMD Karten sind halt beschissen, laufen überhaupt nicht, egal ob AMD oder Intel.
> Nvidia Karten laufen immerhin, das merkt man daran, dass die Treiber nicht richtig gehen.



Naja beschissen ist was andres


----------



## watzmann2009 (14. August 2011)

*AW: Läuft AMD/ATI besser unter AMD und Nvidia besser unter Intel?*

Servus, liebe Leute!
Und wieder einmal hat mir das Forum bei meiner Beantwortung der Frage geholfen!
Vielen Dank für die rege Beteiligung !
Für mich ist die Antwort auf jeden Fall beantwortet:
Es spielt keine Geige, welcher GraKa auf welchen Board läuft!
Jetzt brauche ich mir nämlich darüber keine Gedanken mehr zu machen!
Bis später mal, hier im Forum!

watzmann2009


----------

